# Insurance for my Dad



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Lol it does sound stupid but my dad wants insurance for an R33 GT-R for about £500 - £700 
39 YO Aberdeen 2 NCB No convicionts ect


----------



## AllyD (Jan 3, 2003)

Aye should be possible, i'm around £550 and roughly the same age and in Aberdeen, and thats for an R34 GTR. Though I have full no claims bonus.

Ally


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Whereabouts in aberdeen are you ?? i'm in Torphins near Banchory


----------

